# Twins heart beats at 17 weeks, gender guess?



## hollyfm

Hi ladies so I saw the midwife today and hear the twins heart beats for the first time. Left twins was just under 150 beat per minute and right twins was 160. (they're non identical) I read online girls hearts beat faster then boys, just wondered if this was true in any ones case? I've got my next scan in 3 weeks when well find out the sex, my bets are left twin in a boy and right twin is a girl! Right twin is always asleep when they check it and left twin doesnt stop moving!


----------



## Jenn76

My boys heartrate has always been faster than my girls. Unfortunately I don't think there is any way to determine based on heartrates. Good luck at your scan in three weeks. It is so exciting to find out. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Meezerowner

Bet 2 girls... cos mine followed a similar pattern to yours


----------



## hollyfm

I already have a 2 year old boy so would quite like one of them to be a girl, I'd love one of each but will be happy either way, think my oh will have heart failure if it's 2 girls he's definitely better at the boy stuff lol x


----------



## Bumblebee117

I have a girl and a boy and both heartbeats were in the 150s. Xx


----------



## GemmaG

I'm the same girl/boy both in the 150's x


----------



## amjon

Heartrates don't mean anything about gender. Both of our boys are generally in the 160s. (Also, there's no way to know if they are identical or not until after they are born, unless it's confirmed one boy and one girl. Di/di twins can also be identical.)


----------



## arj

I had two boys ID and at exactly 17 weeks they had 130 and 140.

My guess is 2 girls or boy/girl but definitley not 2 boys :) Keep us posted!


----------



## hollyfm

Thanks ladies we still have 2 weeks to wait until we find out, it's driving us mad were so impatient lol. Our son keeps saying baby sisters or baby boy so I can't wait to tell him it's 2 boys 2 girls or one of each! My sonographer told me they could see where lots of eggs had been released due to folicals on my ovaries. We took Clomid and have 7 sets of non identical twins over our families so it's Definately very likely they'll be non identical. They're in their own sacs with their own placentas so I've been told its the "safer" type of twin pregnancy any way.


----------

